# cdrecord problem

## AutoBot

I use a bootfloppy instead of lilo or grub so I need another way of passing the option:

```

hdc=ide-scsi

```

Does anyone know of a startup script or somewhere I can pass that option off?

----------

## taskara

you can add that to your lilo.conf file, or type it at boot shell

what are you using to boot your floppy from ?

----------

## AutoBot

Nevermind I figured it out, just had to add it to my syslinux.cfg file on the floppy  :Smile: 

----------

